# Malinois?



## Hmwallace (11 mo ago)

We recently got a puppy and were told that she is half German Shepherd and half Malinois. The story is questionable as we got her from two young guys outside of the grocery store. I don't trust most of their story and had her checked for a microchip in case she was stolen. I have attached some pics. Does she appear to have Malinois in her, or just pure German Shepherd?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a cutie! There's no way to tell the breeds without a DNA test.She's definitely not pure GSD,maybe some collie in the mix somewhere.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

DNA test with health screening is the way to go, I don't see Mal but could be in the mix, definitely something other than Mal and GSD mixed in. Snout is to short to just be those two. But then again I was completely wrong on a mix we got from a shelter. 

Very cute puppy, congrats.


----------



## Hmwallace (11 mo ago)

Thank you guys! To be honest, we're hoping that she doesn't have Malinois. Nothing against that breed at all but we just don't believe we can provide the kind of home that breed needs. 

I just ordered an Embark dna test kit. Does anyone have any experience with these tests? Are they decently accurate?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes they are, we had both our GSD from a good breeder and a mix from a shelter that everyone thought was high content heeler. GSD came back as expected with no health issue markers. Mix came back Beagle, boxer, great pryanees, daschhound and chow chow.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can only see cute.
There is no way to tell without a DNA test.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, definitely see cute! 😁 

The colour of her coat isn't right for a GSD, and her pigment is fading. A well bred GSD has nice, dark pigment on the darker areas of its coat. Also, as mentioned, the muzzle looks a little short. She also has a reverse mask, which is rare in GSDs but quite common in some other breeds, like huskies. Definitely see some GSD there, though, and she sure is cute!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my guess would be that if there were any Mal, it’s not enough to make a difference (be of concern)…. even the GSD content if any could be low. at first glance…. golden retriever, collie, and husky came to mind.

curious, did they actually say malinois? or could it have been “mal” as in malamute? coloring looks similar to @3ymum dog…


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, that reverse mask certainly could come from a malamute!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

The face kind of made me think about Australian Shepherds.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

(Edited) My husky/GSD at 6 weeks old


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

3ymum said:


> My husky/GSD at 8 weeks old


Buffy is/was so cute oh my gosh😍


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

All I can say is she is adorable! 

I also have the same blanket as in the second picture, its my Charlie's favorite😆


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

peachygeorgia said:


> Buffy is/was so cute oh my gosh😍


She was and still is,lol. Just edited that she was 6 weeks old in the photo.


----------



## EllaGrace (Jul 6, 2018)

I don’t see any Malinois either. Here is Ella my German Shepard/Malinois cross at around 8 weeks old. I got the Embark DNA test to confirm.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t worry so much about the breed and stereotypes. Work with the dog in front of you.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

What a cute puppy. Whatever it is I'm sure she'll be a terrific addition to your family.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

EllaGrace said:


> I don’t see any Malinois either. Here is Ella my German Shepard/Malinois cross at around 8 weeks old. I got the Embark DNA test to confirm.
> View attachment 583811
> 
> View attachment 583810


Ella, she's gorgeous! 😮 Very cute as a pup, too!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Hard to tell at this age. Even when they get older its hard to tell so I would recommend at the very least a DNA breed id. We used Embark.








This is Duke. He's German shepherd, Samoyed, Chinook, Portuguese water dog, collie and whatever was in the neighborhood that day. 

That is a VERY cute pup you got there and you can get lucky outside the supermarket. (Our Shelter Princess is 100% German Shepherd.) Love your girl's little mask! She's going to be a pretty girl. Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Embark is excellent. We used it for a rescued dog and got some surprises, all of which seem accurate.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I am with the general consensus here that you have acquired an off-the-charts cute pup. And whereas I agree that you work with the dog in front of you, it is nice to know the general breed characteristics for what might come up in training, so good idea to have ordered the Embark DNA and health test.
Kudos to you for checking for the microchip. Have fun with your new family member.


----------



## Hmwallace (11 mo ago)

Well, we got our dna results back. Needless to say, we were a little surprised. She's barely GSD. 🤣 32% pitbull!?


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Wow! thats a mix!! 😆 

She's a BEAUT! Wonder if the pitbull will come out in her stature?


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Very cute puppy. Looks like both she and you are both very lucky to have ended up together.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

By this point, I don't think what breed she is really matter. Cuteness overload 😍


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, really seeing more aussie in her face now ... so cute.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Very cute puppy!


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

She is most definitely 100% adorable!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

But she is also 38% herding breeds. If you are worried about the 32% don’t be. When a dog has that many breeds mixed in, she’s not going to favor any one breed. For training purposes, I would focus only on what works for her rather than trying to train for breed, as she’s going to be unique.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

She is adorable! Thank you for adopting this little cutie! Yes, cuteness overload!


----------

